# help-taillight removal



## Slimbo2.0 (Feb 16, 2006)

i need help removing the tailight from an '02 Beetle to replace the brake light. any help would be great. thanks
please tell me its easier than the headights :banghead:


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Do you just need to replace the bulb? You can do that by accessing it through the trunk. Super easy.


----------



## Slimbo2.0 (Feb 16, 2006)

yea, i just need to replace the brake light bulb. i looked in the trunk thru the circular access hole but you cannot get direct access to the bulbs(its not like the golf/gti's). all that's there is a "wing-nut style" fastener


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

There is access through the trunk, just like the Jettas and Golfs. I think you have to get the carpet back and unscrew the backing of the light. I know I replaced a bulb and had the access panel on the passenger side open for awhile since my gas flap switch didn't work (had to pull the cord via the trunk). Can't honestly remember exactly what it looks like, but I know its not difficult at all.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

Here's a pretty decent guide to changing the rear tail light bulbs: *http://laudeman.com/volkswagen/index.html*

By the way, you can disregard his comment about dropping the nut. From personal experience, I have dropped that thumbscrew nut more than a few times. Each time, it simply fell down under the car to my garage floor!



> Tom's Golf, New Beetle, Jetta Repairs and Info
> 
> These are brief instructions on changing the tail light bulbs in the Volkswagen New Beetle. The only special tool that seems to be required is a butter knife. I would caution you to be careful removing and replacing the tail light assembly. I'm not impressed with how VW designed this part. It seems like if the assembly isn't installed properly, rain might leak into the car.
> 
> ...


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Undo the big nut, wrap a flat blade screwdriver with electrical tape and slide it under the tail light right on the bumper / fender seam and gently pop the taillight out.


----------



## Slimbo2.0 (Feb 16, 2006)

those retaining clips are exactly what i was looking for. i knew there had to be something else holding the lense in. thanks guys. :wave:


----------

